# Mouthtails.



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd like some ideas.
I'm reworking my old character, an experiment hybrid full of quirks and weird things that don't normally work together.
And I thought about having a mouthtail on him. Not just any mouthtail, but a mouthtail that is conscious in its own right, and does nothing but cause the fursona grief by doing mischievous things.
I'm on the fence about it though, because mouthtails have drawbacks and benefits.

What do you all think?


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

...If you think it would represent you better, go for it.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh man your signature picture made me laugh.
Also, I think it's gone beyond just representing me at this point. ;A;
Maybe it's gotten out of hand. Hmmmm.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Oh man your signature picture made me laugh.
> Also, I think it's gone beyond just representing me at this point. ;A;
> Maybe it's gotten out of hand. Hmmmm.



HRBLRGRBL

Err on the side of simplicity. It makes it easier for you to explain, and easier for potential artists to get right. You'd be surprised how many problems with overly-complicated wolves and foxes can be solved by choosing a lesser-known species to start.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> lesser-known specie to start.


*Cough* Pancakes and Waffles *Hack* *Cough*


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> *Cough* Pancakes and Waffles *Hack* *Cough*



Mouthtails just mean they can eat you twice as fast, y'know :v


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

I just meant a mouthtail that does asshole things like eat socks and flip skirts to get my fursona in trouble, y'know? Not secksee things. Unless you have a sock-munching fetish.
Also, there is no designated species on him. First I thought, "Let's go with a wolf/sloth hybrid!", but that died quickly, and he became a lot of different things mashed together like the mashed potato and mince and beans when you had cottage pie when you were younger.
So he's now labelled hybrid/monster. :s


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Mouthtails just mean they can eat you twice as fast, y'know :v


I try to compete with birds but I'm so easily defeated by mouths :C

It's hard defending sentient foods.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

I could probably defend you in a non-edible way that doesn't involve maple syrup or cutlery whatsoever that won't even be for breakfast I swear down.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> I just meant a mouthtail that does asshole things like eat socks and flip skirts to get my fursona in trouble, y'know? Not secksee things. Unless you have a sock-munching fetish.
> Also, there is no designated species on him. First I thought, "Let's go with a wolf/sloth hybrid!", but that died quickly, and he became a lot of different things mashed together like the mashed potato and mince and beans when you had cottage pie when you were younger.
> So he's now labelled hybrid/monster. :s



Ah. Well, add what makes it fit you best, then! (or just be a bird cause they're cool too)



Falaffel said:


> I try to compete with birds but I'm so easily defeated by mouths :C
> 
> It's hard defending sentient foods.



(ignoring vore jokes)

See? Nothing can compete with birds :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> (ignoring vore jokes)


Awww... but i haven't heard the daily vore joke about waffles yet.

It's a tradition!


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Never eaten a sentient waffle before? Well, waffle you waiting for?

I'm so sorry. But does that count?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Never eaten a sentient waffle before? Well, waffle you waiting for?
> 
> I'm so sorry. But does that count?


Sure.

A+


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Awww... but i haven't heard the daily vore joke about waffles yet.
> 
> It's a tradition!





Lev1athan said:


> I CALL VORE!!!!!!
> :V



Well that just happened, so there.
also I can't make good vore jokes cause I'm normally the prey too .-.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well that just happened, so there.
> also I can't make good vore jokes cause I'm normally the prey too .-.


Yup.
That did in fact happen and I did in fact call it out.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

And I'm usually the pred. But, alas, I'm not hungry. Go bother [INSERT POPULAR MODERATOR HERE]~


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooooooooooh, now they're done for.

I'm sure birds can make vore jokes though. With unflappable (eheheheh?) determination, you will find one!
You're gonna have to, because I'm too sleepy to think now.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> And I'm usually the pred. But, alas, I'm not hungry. Go bother [INSERT POPULAR MODERATOR HERE]~


Raptros is our resident vorephile :V

Raptros i'm kidding.. don't eat me please.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> And I'm usually the pred. But, alas, I'm not hungry. Go bother [INSERT POPULAR MODERATOR HERE]~



Well yeah, we assumed that. Sergals are made for eating :v



SinisterSaints said:


> Ooooooooooh, now they're done for.
> 
> I'm sure birds can make vore jokes though. With unflappable (eheheheh?) determination, you will find one!
> You're gonna have to, because I'm too sleepy to think now.



:T

_:T_


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Raptros is our resident vorephile :V
> 
> Raptros i'm kidding.. don't eat me please.


No he's not. I am. I'm just busy. With Vidya games. And betas. Especially betas. 
So waffle, do you prefer syrup or dry?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> No he's not. I am. I'm just busy. With Vidya games. And betas. Especially betas.
> So waffle, do you prefer syrup or dry?


Oh yes, dry bby~
...
No i'm not doing this >:[


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh yes, dry bby~
> ...
> No i'm not doing this >:[


Kinda hard to say "no" when you're at (fork and) knife-point.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

...I find this all highly amusing...


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Kinda hard to say "no" when you're at (fork and) knife-point.


Shit just got real! Now calm down! What would Betty Crocker and Aunt Jemima think !!! :V


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

And suddenly vore thread.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> And suddenly vore thread.


It was bound to be a vore thread to begin with. Sentient Tail-mouths? Only time I've ever seen that was in vore stuff.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...I find this all highly arousing...


FTFY.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> And suddenly vore thread.


I swear this has never happened before D:


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It was bound to be a vore thread to begin with. Sentient Tail-mouths? Only time I've ever seen that was in vore stuff.


I don't like this thread it's Voreing... It Vores me.... :V Im protesting B


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It was bound to be a vore thread to begin with. Sentient Tail-mouths? Only time I've ever seen that was in vore stuff.



And it seems like suddenly everyone's a closet vorefag, so yeah, sounds about right.



Kishi said:


> I don't like this thread it's Voreing... It Vores me.... :V Im protesting B



*:T*

(also, struggling just makes it kinkier, so don't do that)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It was bound to be a vore thread to begin with. Sentient Tail-mouths? Only time I've ever seen that was in vore stuff.
> 
> 
> FTFY.



Oh, thanks for fixing that Lev. XD


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> I don't like this thread it's Voreing... It Vores me.... :V Im protesting B


"Protesting"


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

3 things.
1. What's a mouthtail?
2. Why is vore something mentioned so much here on FaF? I never really heard the term much if at all before coming to these forums.
3. Vore is the thing that FaF got me to look up that left me disturbed and weirded out by the internet. It is the thing I wish I didn't know about. I suppose its not that bad. Just strange. I didn't know vore was a thing until I came here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> 3 things.
> 1. What's a mouthtail?
> 2. Why is vore something mentioned so much here on FaF? I never really heard the term much if at all before coming to these forums.
> 3. Vore is the thing that FaF got me to look up that left me disturbed and weirded out by the internet. It is the thing I wish I didn't know about. I suppose its not that bad. Just strange.



lololololololol
I have a feeling that, if Fala's involved. Vore is bound to be brought up. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> lololololololol
> I have a feeling that, if Fala's involved. Vore is bound to be brought up. :V


It's happened more then once. Though one of the times he mentioned vore here on the forums besides in this thread was partly my fault, I believe.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> 3 things.
> 1. What's a mouthtail?
> 2. Why is vore something mentioned so much here on FaF? I never really heard the term much if at all before coming to these forums.
> 3. Vore is the thing that FaF got me to look up that left me disturbed and weirded out by the internet. It is the thing I wish I didn't know about. I suppose its not that bad. Just strange. I didn't know vore was a thing until I came here.


I'm going to be nice, and give you genuine, bonafide answers. 

1. Tail with a mouth. Can be used in a variety of ways, usually for vore. 
2. Because its fun to mess around with. 
3. Cool story, bro. Might I suggest the mind-bleach?


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm going to be nice, and give you genuine, bonafide answers.
> 
> 1. Tail with a mouth. Can be used in a variety of ways, usually for vore.
> 2. Because its fun to mess around with.
> 3. Cool story, bro. Might I suggest the mind-bleach?


Mind bleach! For those times when you see things that should NEVER be seen!!!


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> 3 things.
> 1. What's a mouthtail?
> *2. Why is vore something mentioned so much here on FaF? I never really heard the term much if at all before coming to these forums.*
> 3. Vore is the thing that FaF got me to look up that left me disturbed and weirded out by the internet. It is the thing I wish I didn't know about. I suppose its not that bad. Just strange. I didn't know vore was a thing until I came here.



Yeah, actually, why is that? We never really mentioned it a few years ago.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, actually, why is that? We never really mentioned it a few years ago.


2. Because its fun to mess around with.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm going to be nice, and give you genuine, bonafide answers.
> 
> 1. Tail with a mouth. Can be used in a variety of ways, usually for vore.
> 2. Because its fun to mess around with.
> 3. Cool story, bro. Might I suggest the mind-bleach?


Thanks for the response. And by tail with a mouth, do you mean like Girafarig from Pokemon's tail?





And mind Bleach isn't really that helpful, I think.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Thanks for the response. And by tail with a mouth, do you mean like Girafarig from Pokemon's tail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Thank you, for inserting the image of Girafarig tail-voreing something into my mind...
And mind bleach doesn't work for shit.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Thanks for the response. And by tail with a mouth, do you mean like Girafarig from Pokemon's tail?
> [GIRAFARIG]
> And mind Bleach isn't really that helpful, I think.


Well, I suppose. 

Can't blame me for trying. It tastes like roofies!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Thanks for the response. And by tail with a mouth, do you mean like Girafarig from Pokemon's tail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!! POKÃ‰ VORE!!!! LOCK UP YOUR CHILDREN IT'S... IT'S IT'S...... WELL I ALREADY SAID WHAT IT IS.... WHY AM I IN CAPS LOCK RIGHT NOW >O<


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

I never saw vore when lurking :I


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

Except its an official Pokemon.
NINTENDO CONFIRMED VORE FETISHISTS.
...
joking of course.

I think mouthtails are kind of cool, actually.

But I think they should be called tailmouths. Mouthtail gives me the image of a tail coming out of someone's mouth.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

VorÃ©mon! Gotta eat 'em all ><


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I never saw vore when lurking :I


It was there. You're just a catalyst. Now, are you gonna get in my tummeh, or am I gonna have to use my knife?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It was there. You're just a catalyst. Now, are you gonna get in my tummeh, or am I gonna have to use my knife?


Sir yes sir.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

.... VORE?!? NO DONT EAT ME!!!!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Holy fuck what have we done :c


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> .... VORE?!? NO DONT EAT ME!!!!



If you don't want to be prey, you can be pred and eat me or someone. XP


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> If you don't want to be prey, you can be pred and eat me or someone. XP


I'm not hungry... I'd take at most TF victim...


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Holy fuck what have we done :c


Idk. But it tells me who's voreaphilles. I'll prolly get a infraction for complete derailment, but, alas, my mind is so numb I can barely type sentences. 

Fuck it, I'm going to sleep. Happy birthday to myself.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> I'm not hungry... I'd take at most TF victim...



;-;
:V



Lev1athan said:


> Idk. But it tells me who's voreaphilles. I'll  prolly get a infraction for complete derailment, but, alas, my mind is  so numb I can barely type sentences.
> 
> Fuck it, I'm going to sleep. Happy birthday to myself.



Happy birthday, and good night Lev. XD


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenrir, you can choose what I become... I just don't want to eat it be eaten ^^


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

I LOOKED UP THE POKEMON LYRICS TO DO THIS CORRECTLY


Kishi said:


> VorÃ©mon! Gotta eat 'em all ><


I wanna be the very best 
Like no one ever was
To digest them is my real test
 To eat them is my cause
I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
These voremon to understand
 The stomach acid that's inside
Voremon! It's you in me
I know its your destiny
Voremon, oh, your my best food
In a world that is so lewd
Voremon turning into poo
My intestines will pull you through
You eat me and I'll eat you
Voremon! Gotta eat em' all,
Goatta eat em' all, Voremon!


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Fenrir, you can choose what I become... I just don't want to eat it be eaten ^^


Become a pred, eat stuff. Big belleh.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I LOOKED UP THE POKEMON LYRICS TO DO THIS CORRECTLY
> 
> I wanna be the very best
> Like no one ever was
> ...


Your the best ever... FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

And now to get this thread back on track.


SinisterSaints said:


> I'd like some ideas.
> I'm reworking my old character, an experiment hybrid full of quirks and weird things that don't normally work together.
> And I thought about having a mouthtail on him. Not just any mouthtail, but a mouthtail that is conscious in its own right, and does nothing but cause the fursona grief by doing mischievous things.
> I'm on the fence about it though, because mouthtails have drawbacks and benefits.
> ...


If you like it, go for it. The idea of a conscious mouthtail causing the fursona mischief sounds like a really neat idea!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Become a pred, eat stuff. Big belleh.


I don't wanna...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Fenrir, you can choose what I become... I just don't want to eat it be eaten ^^



Hmm...
Do you want to eat, or be eaten?
I'm fine with whichever. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I LOOKED UP THE POKEMON LYRICS TO DO THIS CORRECTLY
> 
> I wanna be the very best
> Like no one ever was
> ...


Battlechili... You get all the medals. You fucking win.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Hmm...
> Do you want to eat, or be eaten?
> I'm fine with whichever. :V


Neither if you don't mind... I can hot glue/ super glue you into a fursuit but that's about it :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Neither if you don't mind... I can hot glue/ super glue you into a fursuit but that's about it :V



...Okay... :I


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2013)

I've gotta say, I think mouthtails are one of the stupidest, ugliest things on fursonas, but that's just my opinion.
They're up there with taurs, sergals, and cruxes.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I've gotta say, I think mouthtails are one of the stupidest, ugliest things on fursonas, but that's just my opinion.
> They're up there with taurs, sergals, and cruxes.



What's a crux?




Battlechili1 said:


> I LOOKED UP THE POKEMON LYRICS TO DO THIS CORRECTLY





Battlechili1 said:


> I wanna be the very best
> Like no one ever was
> To digest them is my real test
> To eat them is my cause
> ...




You won the internet, all of it. We can go home, everyone.




Battlechili1 said:


> And now to get this thread back on track.





Battlechili1 said:


> If you like it, go for it. The idea of a conscious mouthtail causing the fursona mischief sounds like a really neat idea!




Thanks. c:
I don't intend to use it for vore though, but that connotation is a drawback, unfortunately.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Clayton said:


> stupidest, ugliest things on fursonas. They're up there with sergals


>:[


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> What's a crux?
> 
> You won the internet, all of it. We can go home, everyone.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Don't let the connotation stop you. Its a neat idea, and to be honest I don't think I would have thought of vore even if I had never used FaF before. Besides, its been done before in innocent things, like Pokemon, as mentioned earlier with Girafarig.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I've gotta say, I think mouthtails are one of the stupidest, ugliest things on fursonas, but that's just my opinion.
> They're up there with taurs, sergals, and cruxes.


Fuck you too.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Thanks!
> Don't let the connotation stop you. Its a neat idea, and to be honest I don't think I would have thought of vore even if I had never used FaF before. Besides, its been done before in innocent things, like Pokemon, as mentioned earlier with Girafarig.



Oh yeah, I know that, as long as people don't relate me to vore I'll be happy~.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Oh yeah, I know that, as long as people don't relate me to vore I'll be happy~.


Most regular furries wont relate you to vore.... that's just FaF for you.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Most regular furries wont relate you to vore.... that's just FaF for you.


Nope, that's just me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Most regular furries wont relate you to vore.... that's just FaF for you.



...I feel slightly offended. :I
XD


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Most regular furries wont relate you to vore.... that's just FaF for you.



FurAffinity can still be a scary place for that stuff. ;A;


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...I feel slightly offended. :I
> XD


You're on FaF :I


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2013)

WTF have you guys turned this thread into???



Falaffel said:


> Raptros is our resident vorephile :V
> 
> Raptros i'm kidding.. don't eat me please.


ffs


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> WTF have you guys turned this thread into???



I don't know, they done got it good. D:


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> WTF have you guys turned this thread into???


This is what happens when I am awake when my body is trying to tell me to go to sleep. I go, derail a thread, and mess with people.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> WTF have you guys turned this thread into???
> 
> 
> ffs



Oh damn, speak of the devil.

Uhhh...we were on topic? :3


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 23, 2013)

I dunno what a mouthtail is, I Googled it and this thread was three of the results

... looking at the image results was not a good idea


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I dunno what a mouthtail is, I Googled it and this thread was three of the results
> 
> ... looking at the image results was not a good idea



So is that a no on mouthtails/tailmouths? D|


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> WTF have you guys turned this thread into???
> 
> 
> ffs



...We aren't too sure...


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> So is that a no on mouthtails/tailmouths? D|


At the end of the day man, the choice is up to you. If you want it to be quirky and fun or weird as hell, It's your character, go for it. 

also; this thead, OMG this thread XD.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread answered so many questions for me.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> also; this thead, OMG this thread XD.


A thread in which Fenrir's horrifying sig quote was made.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> This thread answered so many questions for me.



Explaining vore is like the sex talk for furries :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A thread in which Fenrir's horrifying sig quote was made.



I <3 you Raptros. X3


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Somehow, I'm slightly proud I spawned this thread. It made legendary quotes, and was my first official thread~! >:3


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn strait! This gave birth to a deformed baby named VorÃ©mon!


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Explaining vore is like the sex talk for furries :v



I feel like i've become a mature fur thanks to this thread


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> I feel like i've become a mature fur thanks to this thread


Now just get in a fursuit and do it! :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Now just get in a fursuit and do it! :V



...Yus. lolololol


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2013)

I should be offended for the sake of my fandom, but... I'm not. I'm giggling. :3


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> I should be offended for the sake of my fandom, but... I'm not. I'm giggling. :3


Hey you know... You gotta laugh at what you love.... Now tell me who the fuck ever said that because if no one has, I'm profiting off of this!!!


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Now just get in a fursuit and do it! :V



Find me one and i'll do it on tape :V


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Find me one and i'll do it on tape :V


If I find you one... I will glue you into it...


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Somehow, I'm slightly proud I spawned this thread. It made legendary quotes, and was my first official thread~! >:3



Yeah, it's as good of a first thread as you could have had :n


----------



## septango (Jun 23, 2013)

wait one gosh dern second here, the fuck is a mouthtail?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

septango said:


> wait one gosh dern second here, the fuck is a mouthtail?


A tail with a mouth.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 23, 2013)

Why vore? 

I thought those are for self bj.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> If I find you one... I will glue you into it...



I thought you said I could already do it! D:
lololololol
:v


----------



## Hewge (Jun 23, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Why vore?
> 
> I thought those are for self bj.



Don't ask. These guys are just obsessed with vore.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I thought you said I could already do it! D:
> lololololol
> :v


every one can be glued :v


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I thought those are for self bj.



If a mouthtail/tailmouth gave you one of those, I think it would count as amputation. 
Also, I'm not a vore fan, Hewge! >


----------



## Riho (Jun 23, 2013)

I think mouthtails, when not in sexual positions of any kind or description, are pretty darn cute.
I mean HELL. It's whole other personality attached to your ass! What's not to like?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2013)

Mouthtails are primarily on vore characters.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think mouthtails, when not in sexual positions of any kind or description, are pretty darn cute.
> I mean HELL. It's whole other personality attached to your ass! What's not to like?


This


Clayton said:


> Mouthtails are primarily on vore characters.


Not this.

Mouthtails as an idea is freaking cool but the fact people say "mouths? Must be Vore!!!" Ruins it.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

K, I'm gonna attach a poll to this thing, because I want decipherable answers. |D


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Find me one and i'll do it on tape :V



Mmm kinky. I'm in.


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

i think the concept of mouthtails are interesting

however the /one-lined slit' poor excuse of a mouthtail mouth needs to go

i think the best ones are the horrifying ones. though there are some cute ones too c:


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jul 1, 2013)

kolae said:


> i think the concept of mouthtails are interesting
> 
> however the /one-lined slit' poor excuse of a mouthtail mouth needs to go
> 
> i think the best ones are the horrifying ones. though there are some cute ones too c:



Don't get be wrong, it'll have teeth 'n stuffs.


----------



## Recel (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't see it work either way...


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jul 1, 2013)

Recel said:


> I can't see it work either way...



Oh god I'm dying. Maybe tailmouths would have been a better name for it. ; w ;


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

Recel said:


> I can't see it work either way...


I think that the funny part here is that he obviously breathes from where most tails are.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think that the funny part here is that he obviously breathes from where most tails are.



At least he'd have an excuse for bad breath.


----------

